# Drugs...



## Kaura (Jun 8, 2020)

Have any of fellow ss.org members been on any drugs, prescription or not? Last week I spoke with a psychiatrist for the first time in my life and she prescribed me some mirtazapine which is an anti-depressant. I've not taken it yet because I've been drinking and I can't take it with alcohol but I'm planning to try it tomorrow if I manage to stay sober.


----------



## sleewell (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Kaura (Jun 8, 2020)

Just took some quetiapine despite the fact I've had like 10 beers tonight. Hope I will woke up tomorrow... If not, remember me as the finished headstock guy.


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 8, 2020)

If you feel like you really need it then you're gona try it, but I'd consider any possible natural alternatives first, like stop drinking, eat healthy, exercise. This pill slope can mess your entire life up. Next thing you know 20 years have gone by and life is far worse than you started. You're better off drinking if you wanna buzz and better off with a PM sleeping pill if you wanna sleep.

Check out the side effects:
- It's funny how every pill has a potential side efffect of the symptom it's trying to treat. So basically in reality they're just saying; "It will either make it worse, better, or not do much of anything. Other people said this works, give it try and tell me what you think. If it don't work come back and I'll either increase the dosage or give you something with a little more kick." 

- Good luck. Sincerely, I hope everything works out for you. 

home consumer_mirtazapine_remeron_remeron_soltab

Privacy & Trust Info

What Is
Side Effects
Drug Interactions
Warning and Precautions
*Brand Name: Remeron, Remeron SolTab*
*Generic Name: mirtazapine*
*Drug Class: Antidepressants, Other; Antidepressants, Alpha-2 Antagonists*

*What Is Mirtazapine and How Does It Work?*
Mirtazapine is indicated for the treatment of major depressive disorder.

Mirtazapine is available under the following different brand names: Remeron, and Remeron SolTab.

Dosages of Mirtazapine:

Adult and Pediatric Dosage Forms & Strengths

Tablet


7.5 mg
15 mg
30 mg
45 mg
Disintegrating tablet


15 mg
30 mg
45 mg
Dosage Considerations – Should be Given as Follows:

Depression


Adult: 15 mg orally at bedtime; may increase no more frequently than every 1-2 weeks; not to exceed 45 mg at bedtime
Geriatric: 7.5 mg/day orally at bedtime; increase by 7.5-15 mg/day no more frequently than every 1-2 weeks; not to exceed 45 mg/day
Alzheimer Dementia-related Depression, Geriatric


7.5 mg/day orally at bedtime; increase by 7.5-15 mg/day no more frequently than every 1-2 weeks; not to exceed 60 mg/day
Post-traumatic Stress Disorder (Off-label)


15 mg orally at bedtime; may increase no more frequently than every 1-2 weeks; not to exceed 60 mg at bedtime
Hot Flashes (Off-label)


7.5-60 mg orally once/day
Insomnia (Off-label)


15-45 mg orally at bedtime
Dosing Modifications


Renal impairment (CrCl less than 39 mL/min): Clearance is reduced; monitor closely
Hepatic impairment: Clearance is reduced; monitor closely
Dosing Considerations


Pediatric: Safety and efficacy not established
Geriatric: The elderly have reduced clearance of mirtazapine and, as a result, may have increased plasma levels of the drug. Use with caution



*SLIDESHOW*
Learn to Spot Depression: Symptoms, Warning Signs, Medication See Slideshow 

*What Are Side Effects Associated with Using Mirtazapine?*
Common side effects of mirtazapine include:


Drowsiness
Weight gain
Dry mouth
Increased appetite
Constipation
Lack of energy
Weakness
Dizziness
Serum triglycerides increased
Dream disorders
Disturbance in thinking
ALT increased
Swelling of extremities
Muscle pain
Confusion
Urinary frequency
Tremor
Back pain
Shortness of breath
Less common side effects of mirtazapine include:


Mania
Grand mal seizure
Other side effects of mirtazapine include:


Worsening depression
Status epilepticus
Suicidal thoughts, suicide (rare)
Agranulocytosis
Low white blood cell count (neutropenia)
Postmarketing side effects of mirtazapine reported include:


Severe skin reactions:
Stevens-Johnson syndrome
Bullous dermatitis
Erythema multiforme
Toxic epidermal necrolysis


Increased creatine kinase blood levels
Muscle wasting (rhabdomyolysis)
This document does not contain all possible side effects and others may occur. Check with your physician for additional information about side effects.


----------



## Kaura (Jun 8, 2020)

@c7spheres 

Yeah, I know. It's funny they gave me anti-depressants when I just wanted something to fall asleep and for general anxiety. But I understand the reason they won't give me the good stuff like BZD's because they're just as addictive if not even more than alcohol because they work so well. I got some a month ago when I went through acute rehab and I felt like I was in heaven despite being feeling like being in hell before taking the drug.


----------



## budda (Jun 8, 2020)

I took antidepressants after an episode in college. My mother saw improvement, I mostly felt the same. Unfortunately I can't remember what it was.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jun 8, 2020)

I have taken many drugs and am on some now, none of which are pharmaceutical. I have always been the type that uses natural drugs for self treatment since I was young and while I know that is very strange for a lot of people, I live a very normal middle class life. I am far more afraid of doctors prescribed drugs, especially opiates and psychiatric drugs. I will never take anything like that even if prescribed. I can’t tell you how often I have turned down opiates.


----------



## sleewell (Jun 8, 2020)

I like mushrooms.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 8, 2020)

sleewell said:


>





SpaceDock said:


> I have taken many drugs and am on some now.





sleewell said:


> I like mushrooms.



Boy that explains a lot.


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 8, 2020)

I saw a segment on 60 minutes talking about shrooms and other stuff being used for treating ptsd and other issues. Everyone who's ever done these in the proper environment knows what they're capable of and that they aren't to be taken lightly. The can transform your liife forever in a matter of hours. It's very dangerous without guidance. You might desappear if not guided properly. Like literally disappear.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 8, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> Like literally disappear.



Like poof gone?


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 8, 2020)

jaxadam said:


> Like poof gone?


 Poof. Gone. Just gone.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 8, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> Common side effects of mirtazapine include:
> 
> 
> Drowsiness
> ...



Are there any negative side effects?


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 8, 2020)

jaxadam said:


> Are there any negative side effects?


 No. None at all. Other than those listed.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 8, 2020)

Drugs are bad, m'kay.

More seriously though, I've always had a bit of a weird paranoia with drugs - I avoid anything that isn't absolutely necessary, unless you count caffeine and alcohol. In bad pain and need pain killers, sure I get it. But part of me doesn't trust the idea of throwing random prescriptions at things in hopes it'll do something. It's all anecdotal, but I've seen reasonably often, someone will go for professional medical advice and they basically pull the doctor-on-tv method of just trying every drug one-by-one until something sticks.

I don't know if it's just a local problem, but I hate how antidepressants seem to be prescribed for basically everything. Had a bad day? Antidepressants. Can't sleep? Antidepressants. Trying to get off a different drug? Antidepressants. Kids acting up? Antidepressants. Mild cold symptoms? You get the idea. I have zero doubt that there are legitimate use cases for these kinds of drugs, but it's not literally everything. I've seen people just take them, get kinda dependant on them, and still have the original problem they got the drugs for. On top of that, misusing them makes it easy to doubt the validity of a prescription when they really are needed.

I mean, don't take my advice, because I'm not a doctor, I don't really know any better - but if you ask for my opinion - and again, not a doctor, this is probably a bad take, don't consider it good advice - you should know how and why (or at least THAT) a drug is addressing whatever you're taking it for. Or at the very least your doctor should. And if neither of you can answer that question, especially if the root cause of the issue is being ignored, then the drug is a crutch and not a solution and should probably be avoided lest the side-effects be worst than the original problem.

My personal philosophy is always to address the cause, not the symptoms, whenever possible.


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 8, 2020)

TedEH said:


> Drugs are bad, m'kay.
> 
> More seriously though, I've always had a bit of a weird paranoia with drugs - I avoid anything that isn't absolutely necessary, unless you count caffeine and alcohol. In bad pain and need pain killers, sure I get it. But part of me doesn't trust the idea of throwing random prescriptions at things in hopes it'll do something. It's all anecdotal, but I've seen reasonably often, someone will go for professional medical advice and they basically pull the doctor-on-tv method of just trying every drug one-by-one until something sticks.
> 
> ...



Addressing the cause is the solution for sure. 

I've been through it many times with my grandparents, parents, older freinds and even a couple freinds my age. I've had to become their advocate in a way by going through all their drugs, looking them up, looking up the interactions, side effects, doses uses etc. They are from areas of the country east to west coast and it's always the same. It really seems sometimes like some doctors flat out guess, push drugs, or possibly even purposely mess with them like they get off on it. It really seems that way sometimes how such careless rookie mistakes could be made. 
- I always get the "you're not a doctor, what do you know?" response, but the fact (well assuming drug facts and msds and chemical data sheets and study sheets etc aren't fraud) is that with all the people I mentioned the doctors were giving counteracting medications that can sometimes lead to death, lymphoma, heart , blood, liver, kidney conditions etc. 
- Often times doctors don't know what is going on between themselves and don't share information or read it even if they do. The responsibitly is put on the sick patient to know everything and constantly bring up all the fine details and issues. A patient that can't even think straight. Elderly people with dimensia getting no help. I think this should be doctor responsibility and there should be legal ramifications for not doing it. The only reason to go to a doctor is for major issues, access to tests and drugs, but the diagnosing should be done by experts in specific fields, not general practitioners. They only give you like 5-10 min and they're write a scrip and they're gone. They don't know anything in that short amount of time and they always fight to get tests done, especially anything involving a scan machine like MRI, xray or somethign like that. 

visit 1:
you: "Hey doc, it hurts." 
doc: "ok here's an ibuprofen" 
visit 2:
you: "that Ibuprofen don't work doc" 
doc: "here's somthing stronger. How about a gabby?"
visit 3: 
you: " hey doc that still don't work"
doc: " how bout this opiod"
visit 4 thru 24
you " doc those seem to work, but I might need a higher dose"
doc: "here you go"
Visit 25-until relapse or overdose and eventually therapy and detox, jail etc. 
you: "doc, it hurts"
doc: "you could try ice and excerise and eating healty if want, I guess, or maybe take an ibuprophen"
you: "those ibuprophens don't work doc"
doc: "well I guess I could give you something a little stronger. Wanna maybe try a gabby again? Hw'd those work for you, huh?"
You: "well, I'd really rather not"
doc: " Ok, well it's your pain. Let me know when you want those, ok?" 


- STAY AWAY from all alcohol with all drugs pretty much sums it up. It's no joke and can really kill you or damage you for life. My buddy's dad and another buddy's girlfriend drank on some type of antidepressant they put him/her on and it basically destroyed their liver for life. It wasn't from the alcohol, although he's an alcoholic. It's from the combination of the alcohol and drug become a highly toxic and damging chemical, then you're done. It literally only takes a few times to do big damage. By the time it's recognized you're in the hospital on life support or damaged forever and on some other drugs for that.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 9, 2020)

TedEH said:


> Drugs are bad, m'kay.
> 
> More seriously though, I've always had a bit of a weird paranoia with drugs - I avoid anything that isn't absolutely necessary, unless you count caffeine and alcohol. In bad pain and need pain killers, sure I get it. But part of me doesn't trust the idea of throwing random prescriptions at things in hopes it'll do something. It's all anecdotal, but I've seen reasonably often, someone will go for professional medical advice and they basically pull the doctor-on-tv method of just trying every drug one-by-one until something sticks.
> 
> ...


A lot of antidepressants have off label uses eg pain relief, smoking cessation, sleep aid. It's a legit thing. Lots of drugs have off label uses.
Then again, most nonmedical people wouldn't know that.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 9, 2020)

I don't doubt that they do, but that list of uses has a limit. My problem is not with antidepressants on their own when used appropriately, it's the tendency for people to throw drugs at problems instead of addressing them, or even investigating them at all. It shouldn't be the default response without investigating any farther.

Something like behavioural issues with kids -> I've seen parents get overwhelmed (because parenting is hard, it's normal to be overwhelmed), ask for help (which should be a great move), and the assistance they're offered is just to sedate the kids with a bunch of drugs. They don't need drugs, they need their social needs addressed. They need to be listened to and have positive role models and to be engaged.

I know many smokers who have tried all kinds of things that were supposed to help them quit. Maybe there's some drug that can work, but I've yet to see it. Two in particular, a couple who tried to quit at the same time, instead of quitting, the drug they took trashed their moods and they were at eachothers throats, until they gave up the drug and ended up quitting a few years later cold turkey with no assistance because of a health scare.

The appropriateness of a drug is not just what's on the label or what science claims they're supposed to do -> It's also the context you're trying to apply them to. That context is all-too-often ignored.

Is that all anecdotal? Sure it is. But it's a reasonably clear pattern.



c7spheres said:


> Often times doctors don't know what is going on between themselves and don't share information or read it even if they do.


In my experience, this role has always fallen on the pharmacist rather than the doctor. Doc would give you a general prescription, and send you to a pharmacist who would deal with the specifics, work out interactions, etc.


----------



## vilk (Jun 10, 2020)

For sleep aid and general anxiety, Dr. vilk prescribes _marijuana_. These days they make little mints with high levels of CBD and low levels of THC. It's not like smokin a fatty; more like drinking warm milk.


----------



## Kaura (Jun 10, 2020)

vilk said:


> For sleep aid and general anxiety, Dr. vilk prescribes _marijuana_. These days they make little mints with high levels of CBD and low levels of THC. It's not like smokin a fatty; more like drinking warm milk.



If only it was that easy. Hell, lately I've been thinking of getting some good olf fashioned chronic off the streets just to see how it works. But afaik, all kinds of marijuana products (even if barely containing any THC) are illegal/not sold here in Finland.


----------



## vilk (Jun 10, 2020)

Kaura said:


> If only it was that easy. Hell, lately I've been thinking of getting some good olf fashioned chronic off the streets just to see how it works. But afaik, all kinds of marijuana products (even if barely containing any THC) are illegal/not sold here in Finland.



Maybe you gotta hit up Oranssi Pazuzu


----------



## Kaura (Jun 10, 2020)

vilk said:


> Maybe you gotta hit up Oranssi Pazuzu



Nah, I've got some doom metal band connections.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jun 10, 2020)

Man, @vilk hit the nail on the head here. Shame it isn't legalized there. I'd be wary of sleeping aides- those things definitely screw with your head and not in a fun way, and can also lead to an extra _special_ form of addiction to where you just won't be able to sleep without them- which is terrifying enough to turn someone like me, who's had major sleep issues since I was a child, completely off of the whole idea.

I did take a fat acid trip though that really, really helped me psychologically. I wouldn't ever _advise _anyone to do psychs, I feel like they're something you have to do your own research on; especially because they put you into such a volatile headspace and can send you to a *really* dark place if you aren't careful- but it definitely helped me. A lot.



Kaura said:


> It's funny they gave me anti-depressants when I just wanted something to fall asleep and for general anxiety.



Anti-depressents are another that I'd advise being very careful with; it really concerns me how these seem to be handed out like candy.
My girlfriend got prescribed them at a moderate to large dose a couple years ago, and she changed. She did take more than she was supposed to, but the end result was there's about a 2 month window of her life that she just has no recollection of since she stopped taking them.

During that window, she stole my engagement ring from my previous relationship. Its complicated- but I held on to it and never planned to do anything with it just for sentimental reasons, she was a huge part of my life, and it felt wrong to discard or re-purpose a token of that. Well, obviously, it always upset my girlfriend, and at some point during that blackout period, she just took it. Denied it viciously until she sobered up and stopped taking the pills, and eventually came around to "yeah, that definitely must have been me, but I totally don't remember." We've never found it. Totally unlike her. Be careful, man.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 10, 2020)

I've been told that some antidepressants, antipsychotics, etc., can have very different effects at different dosage levels. I don't know how true that is, but if you combine that with liberally handed out prescriptions, and a tendency in some people to just wing it when it comes to dosages - I can see some bad things happening.


----------



## Humbuck (Jun 10, 2020)

W e e d .


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 10, 2020)

TedEH said:


> I've been told that some antidepressants, antipsychotics, etc., can have very different effects at different dosage levels. I don't know how true that is, but if you combine that with liberally handed out prescriptions, and a tendency in some people to just wing it when it comes to dosages - I can see some bad things happening.



I would seriously consider adding a medical disclaimer to that.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 10, 2020)

If only there were _any_ warning labels on prescription drugs. Or pharmacists were required to list off those same warnings to you when you buy the drugs.

Actually, is that a thing in th' States? It's required here, but I have no idea what it's like over there.
On top of that, we've got packaging for tobacco and weed products that has to be, by law, generic and almost entirely unbranded, and featuring gory warning photos. I have no idea if that's universal.

At the end of the day though, people like their drugs, and it's hard to convince some people to be responsible with them or to follow guidelines.


----------



## Drew (Jun 11, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> If you feel like you really need it then you're gona try it, but I'd consider any possible natural alternatives first, like stop drinking, eat healthy, exercise. This pill slope can mess your entire life up. Next thing you know 20 years have gone by and life is far worse than you started. You're better off drinking if you wanna buzz and better off with a PM sleeping pill if you wanna sleep.



Eh, I've been fortunate to not have any real issues with depression myself, outside of the typical work related stress or the occasional breakup or whatever, normal human emotions and not clinical issues... But I know a lot of people (we all do, whether or not they choose to talk about it) who have struggled with depression, and while things like exercise or an artistic outlet or a good diet can _help_, at the end of the day what we're talking about is a medical problem, and medical problems _can_ have medical solutions. We have medicines to deal with a whole slew of other medical problems, from high cholesterol to cancer, but I don't know anyone with prostate cancer who gets advice like "have you tried exercising more?" 

Anti-depression meds shouldn't be used or prescribed without good cause, and only by and under the supervision of a qualified medical professional, absolutely. But, they can be absolute game changers for people who struggle with clinical depression, and I know a number of people who not only have had success medicating their depression, but feel comfortable enough talking about it with me. I'd never tell someone not to at least discuss it with their doctor. 

Again, I'm lucky. Give me a guitar, and at least several days a week where I can sprint up hills or mountains on a road bike, and I'm generally pretty happy go lucky. My experience is absolutely not that of everyone else I know, though, and if taking a pill is the difference between someone living a happy, balanced life, and being crippled by depression, that's an amazingly small act to have to take for a good quality of life. 

That said, to the OP, if you're 10 beers deep and trying one of these, I really hope you also discussed your drinking with your doctor, and whether or not it was a symptom or a cause of the issues you're facing.


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 11, 2020)

Drew said:


> Eh, I've been fortunate to not have any real issues with depression myself, outside of the typical work related stress or the occasional breakup or whatever, normal human emotions and not clinical issues... But I know a lot of people (we all do, whether or not they choose to talk about it) who have struggled with depression, and while things like exercise or an artistic outlet or a good diet can _help_, at the end of the day what we're talking about is a medical problem, and medical problems _can_ have medical solutions. We have medicines to deal with a whole slew of other medical problems, from high cholesterol to cancer, but I don't know anyone with prostate cancer who gets advice like "have you tried exercising more?"
> 
> Anti-depression meds shouldn't be used or prescribed without good cause, and only by and under the supervision of a qualified medical professional, absolutely. But, they can be absolute game changers for people who struggle with clinical depression, and I know a number of people who not only have had success medicating their depression, but feel comfortable enough talking about it with me. I'd never tell someone not to at least discuss it with their doctor.
> 
> ...



Not sure if you noticed it, but they gave the OP an anti depressant when all he asked for was something to help him sleep. I'm not a doctor but I know that's overkill for a sleep aid. Certainly not necessary. Something like an Advil Pm usually works pretty good if you need to sleep.


----------



## D-Nasty (Jun 11, 2020)

I used to take Lexapro. It made me feel like shit. I stopped taking it & I felt really dizzy for almost a week. Now I just drink beer & smoke bonghits & I get plenty of sleep & I don't feel sad any more. Mostly because I don't give a shit after a 6 pack of Elysian Space Dust. That little hop on the bottle is my friend.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 11, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> Something like an Advil Pm usually works pretty good if you need to sleep.



I have found that an effective way to get some quality shuteye is to head on over to the politics subforum on here and read some threads. Out in no time.


----------



## D-Nasty (Jun 11, 2020)

I feel like the Kool Aid man! Ohhhhh yeah! Even the jams sound better! FTW! I'm plugging into my Fryette 2-90-2 & waking up the neighborhood!


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 11, 2020)

D-Nasty said:


> I feel like the Kool Aid man! Ohhhhh yeah! Even the jams sound better! FTW! I'm plugging into my Fryette 2-90-2 & waking up the neighborhood!
> 
> View attachment 81773


 Is the space dust going into or coming out of his mouth? : )


----------



## D-Nasty (Jun 11, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> Is the space dust going into or coming out of his mouth? : )



It depends on how loud the Fryette is. lmfao! Right now I'm consuming.


----------



## D-Nasty (Jun 11, 2020)

This one's for the bitches. Sexy ass Ibanez RG752M! Holla!


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 11, 2020)

This thread is going places.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Jun 11, 2020)

D-Nasty said:


> It depends on how loud the Fryette is. lmfao! Right now I'm consuming.
> 
> View attachment 81774


Nice AK part cleaning mat. Never been a huge AK guy but they're nice to change things up a bit. Also it looks like an AR bolt tattoo on your wrist? 

For sleep I've found that just exhausting the piss outta myself works really well. You don't ever sleep as good as when you busted balls all day. If I find a day when it was more relaxed I would try and work out or go run or do something mentally challenging to help induce sleep.


----------



## D-Nasty (Jun 11, 2020)

ThePIGI King said:


> Nice AK part cleaning mat. Never been a huge AK guy but they're nice to change things up a bit. Also it looks like an AR bolt tattoo on your wrist?



You are a very astute observer my friend. Yes, that is an AK cleaning mat & an AR-15 bolt carrier tattoo on my wrist. Bravo! I like all kinds of guns. I own several AK & AR's. Here's one of my favorites.










ThePIGI King said:


> For sleep I've found that just exhausting the piss outta myself works really well. You don't ever sleep as good as when you busted balls all day. If I find a day when it was more relaxed I would try and work out or go run or do something mentally challenging to help induce sleep.



Damn straight. I work my ass off in a factory every day. I sleep good with or without those sweet, sweet brewskis. Better with them though. lol!


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 12, 2020)

hubertjohn said:


> Cbd literally saved my life I have severe PTSD every moment was like a heart attack I couldn't live like this anymore...CBD is a cure for me.


 I'm curious how you intake it like via food, pills, vape etc. In my experience an awful large amount is needed and a continous flow in the body for it to be effective on a dialy basis. It gets really expensive really fast to the point I can't afford it.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 12, 2020)

Kaura said:


> Have any of fellow ss.org members been on any drugs, prescription or not? Last week I spoke with a psychiatrist for the first time in my life and she prescribed me some mirtazapine which is an anti-depressant. I've not taken it yet because I've been drinking and I can't take it with alcohol but I'm planning to try it tomorrow if I manage to stay sober.




What do you want to know? Generally... 7.5 mg is great for anti-insomnia and 30 or 45 mg as an anti-depressant. What dosage were you prescribed?


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 12, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> If you feel like you really need it then you're gona try it, but I'd consider any possible natural alternatives first, like stop drinking, eat healthy, exercise. This pill slope can mess your entire life up. Next thing you know 20 years have gone by and life is far worse than you started. You're better off drinking if you wanna buzz and better off with a PM sleeping pill if you wanna sleep.
> 
> Check out the side effects:
> - It's funny how every pill has a potential side efffect of the symptom it's trying to treat. So basically in reality they're just saying; "It will either make it worse, better, or not do much of anything. Other people said this works, give it try and tell me what you think. If it don't work come back and I'll either increase the dosage or give you something with a little more kick."
> ...



C'mon. You do understand how side-effect warnings are generated though, right?


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 12, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> C'mon. You do understand how side-effect warnings are generated though, right?


 I don't know how they're generated. I assume if a certain number of people say they're having a side effect then they put it on the list, so I'd assume it's something to be mindful of, so if you take the drug and start having one of those side effects happen to you then it's probably from the drug if you didn't have it before. I know most people don't get many of the side effects, but I bet it's better to treat somethign naturally if possible. I just think it's crazy to take an anti depressant for sleep. Why not just a normal sleeping pill like an Advil PM or two?


----------



## Kaura (Jun 12, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> What do you want to know? Generally... 7.5 mg is great for anti-insomnia and 30 or 45 mg as an anti-depressant. What dosage were you prescribed?



The pills I got are 15mg but my doctor told me to take only 1/4 of the pill so 3,75mg. As I've been taking the pills for the last few days they sure get me to sleep but I got some wild dreams, restless legs and my appetite has been through the roof (which I don't really mind).


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 13, 2020)

Yes.

I'm on the following;

- Gabapentin, an anticonvulsant, for Fibromyalgia (this has quite recently replaced Pregabalin, a similar drug for the same thing)
- Tapentadol, an opioid painkiller, for Fibromyalgia
- Oxycodone (slow and immediate release), for Fibromyalgia
- Amytriptylene, an antidepressant, for Fibromyalgia and Chronic Depression/Anxiety
- Risperidone, an antipsychotic, for Mild Schizophrenia

I don't know if I was lucky or what, but the Endep gave me absolutely NO side-effects. No weight gain, no suicidal thoughts, no somnolence outside of when I took it, nothing. The Pregabalin (which I started next) was a bit nasty. No full blown 'side effects' other than feeling like a truck had hit me every time I went up a dose. It wasn't pleasant, but it helped. The oxy is a bit of a double edged sword. It helpes a LOT, as does the Tapentadol, but if I take too much or if it's just the 'wrong' day, it gives me migraines.

The Risperidone is the only one I _kind of_ wish I hadn't started. It's helped with the noise in my head and the insane, chronic paranoia I was getting, but the side effects have really thrown a spanner in the works for my Fibro meds. It made me incredibly sleepy, I've put on a LOT of weight (not just from it, but I have no doubt it's partially responsible), and my nights - where I used to be able to stay up til 2am doing "me" things, are gone. I'm asleep by 9-10pm at latest. I feel shit about it.

Moral of the story; don't stress too much about taking it. If you need it you need it.


----------



## Nicki (Jun 14, 2020)

I will advocate for anti-depressants for anyone that needs them. I was on Prozac for a very long time since I was clinically depressed for 10 years or so.

However, I will caution that you should check all of your other prescriptions FIRST. Turns out my depression was a side effect of my asthma medication (Singulair). Once I stopped taking that, my depression finally went away.

Some people need anti-depressants because there's a chemical imbalance in their brain and the anti-depressants help balance things out. I don't know anyone who's been on them for life so it could be a temporary thing for you as well.

Hope it all goes well!


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 23, 2020)

I've always been curious about recreational drug use, yet have stayed away to the best of my abilities. I know I have a very obsessive personality, and I dont like personal limits. As such, I know if I start, I will decimate myself fully. 

With that being said, my life kind of changed some 9 months ago (posted about it in the relationship section), where I have random bouts of anger, PTSD, insomnia, etc and other emotions that are new to me. It also stresses me out that because I've been so self-reliant and self-sufficient in every aspect of my life, its given me sever trust issues. I dont trust my surroundings, or the people in it, and worst of all, I dont trust myself.

Being in my head 24/7 without any particular break (ie, no alcohol, or any other product that can inebriate me temporarily) is getting excruciatingly exhausting. As such, I am looking to dabble with psychedelics. Perhaps they can help me leave my head behind, and put things into perspective.

only down side is, I really dont trust anyone/thing. As such, if I'm spiraling out of control, I cant really rely on anyone to act as a safety net for me. If I am spinning in a self-destructive path, I am beginning to scare myself as I am pretty close to just say 'fuck it' and destroy myself. 

In a way, I've been living a straight-edge life, not because I think less of drugs, or users, or believe in 'natural' aspects of life; but because I dont trust anything.


----------



## sleewell (Jun 23, 2020)

i def would not start a trip unless my head was in a good place. that just sounds like a recipe for disaster. 

why not just take a few bong rips and grab a bag of chips?


----------



## TedEH (Jun 23, 2020)

soliloquy said:


> I know I have a very obsessive personality, and I dont like personal limits. As such, I know if I start, I will decimate myself fully.


If you recognize that in yourself, then I think your best bet is to continue with the same restraint you've had up until now. A person with an obsessive/addictive personality, going through a bad time, adding new vices into the mix - sounds to me like, as sleewell put it - a recipe for disaster.



soliloquy said:


> I dont trust myself.


You keep using the word trust - my  is that introducing anything that's going to muddy your point of view is just going to erode your trust in your own perspective even more. I won't say avoid vices altogether, but I don't think this is the time to introduce anything new. Stick to the vices you know. Like you said - it's a trust thing. You can trust the vices you know.

From what I've read so far, you seem like a mostly reasonable person - if you can weather the situation for a while, fall back on whatever can serve as a rock for you, things will eventually return to some form of normal. IMO your goal should be to avoid doing anything that will prolong that process.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 23, 2020)

@Kaura - I just wanted to slide in here and wish you some solace and a better head asap. I've battled anxiety and depression for essentially my entire life and I'm pretty sure that over the past few months I'm slipping down into that hole again.. falling down quicker and staying down longer than ever before. I'm guessing that the events of the world are playing a part so I'm trying to stay away from too much news/ politics now. Listening to meditative music lately and even thinking about getting into hand-pans or tongue drumming. I'm wary of pharmaceuticals in general due to my history ( and family history) with codependency. My mother drank herself to death and one of my best friends has been battling alcoholism for a long time and it's getting worse so please please... if you can do anything to minimize that or kick it to the curb altogether, you have my respect and my support. Some genuinely wise and honest replies in this thread so even though I can't offer much advice, maybe your thread can help others. Please take care.


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 23, 2020)

soliloquy said:


> I've always been curious about recreational drug use, yet have stayed away to the best of my abilities. I know I have a very obsessive personality, and I dont like personal limits. As such, I know if I start, I will decimate myself fully.
> 
> With that being said, my life kind of changed some 9 months ago (posted about it in the relationship section), where I have random bouts of anger, PTSD, insomnia, etc and other emotions that are new to me. It also stresses me out that because I've been so self-reliant and self-sufficient in every aspect of my life, its given me sever trust issues. I dont trust my surroundings, or the people in it, and worst of all, I dont trust myself.
> 
> ...


 Please don't do anything. As @sleewell said this could be a disaster. One thing that's gauranteed is that if you go down a path of psychedelics and have never done them, your life will change, but from the way you're talking about your situation and state of mind it's not a good idea. You really need a proper guide for that sort of thing. Even if you did those alone in a secure environment you may not come out alive. You could also come out all better, but it's not worth the risk and it's way beyond this "whoa, look at the colors man!" stuff people poke fun at about it. It has the ability to fundamentally change your entire person and soul in a short time. Don't mess with it, stay away. You're not ready.


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 24, 2020)

@c7spheres and @TedEH I do appreciate the concern there. And I am so conflicted on it. Though part of me does want to self-destruct, and give in to temptation, as its a side of me I've been neglecting far too long. The other side is terrified. 

the few friends of mine who have experience with psychedelics have said that it has changed their lives for the better. One of them is offering to guide me through it as well, and part of me trusts her in that, but I'm also terrified, curious, and intrigued all in once. 

so lets see. Maybe start with micro-dosing, and slowly work my way up for a full trip. Or just avoid, neglect and keep away.


----------



## Kaura (Jun 24, 2020)

@High Plains Drifter Thanks for the support and hang in there too.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jun 24, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> I don't know how they're generated. I assume if a certain number of people say they're having a side effect then they put it on the list, so I'd assume it's something to be mindful of, so if you take the drug and start having one of those side effects happen to you then it's probably from the drug if you didn't have it before. I know most people don't get many of the side effects, but I bet it's better to treat somethign naturally if possible. I just think it's crazy to take an anti depressant for sleep. Why not just a normal sleeping pill like an Advil PM or two?



So during a drug trial, ANYTHING that happens that can't be directly explained gets listed, including random or non-linked events. So if you have a heart attack during the trial and there is no clear evidence (patient history, drugs, etc.) then it gets listed. The paper will list the exact rate of occurrence, but by law the label must list all SE. This is why many trials try to remove subjects from the trial so they don't taint the results. Sometimes they'll fight to have a subject removed so they wont have to list the SE, because patient's will (random/non-linked or otherwise) die during your trial and fuck everything up. But anyways a lot of times these SE are 0.01-0.1% rate... but still if 100k people take that drug you're looking at 10-100 people having that SE.


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 24, 2020)

-


soliloquy said:


> @c7spheres and @TedEH I do appreciate the concern there. And I am so conflicted on it. Though part of me does want to self-destruct, and give in to temptation, as its a side of me I've been neglecting far too long. The other side is terrified.
> 
> the few friends of mine who have experience with psychedelics have said that it has changed their lives for the better. One of them is offering to guide me through it as well, and part of me trusts her in that, but I'm also terrified, curious, and intrigued all in once.
> 
> so lets see. Maybe start with micro-dosing, and slowly work my way up for a full trip. Or just avoid, neglect and keep away.



Stay away. There is no going back. It's not a recreational drug. It's a tool. 
- Do more research, talk to more experienced people. Give it time and give them your ears. 
- I guarantee if you ever decide to try this you'll never be the same. It can't be overstated. It could go great or horribly, or even amplify apathy. It doesn't make you do anything, it allows you to perceive things and think in complex ways you otherwise never normally would. You're openness and feelings going into this, and environment, have a huge effect on it's experience and value. These are not like other drugs. Many see them as spiritual tools. If you use them for just a recreational drug they will be fun, dangerous, and will have much less benefit to you. 
- Though not physically addicting they're something you'll likely want to do several times. You'll have "work" you'll want to do. 
- This is a dangerous thing. You can literally get lost or into situations where you can die or harm someone. You can also become compassion or love etc. 
- Just be aware that even if everything goes well that you'll never be the same. If there's anything about your life you want to keep right now and aren't prepared to walk away from then don't even think about it. You never know how you'll come out the other side. Things happen. Decisions are made. Truths are revealed. Sometimes uneventful things happen too. Sometimes it takes years to realize what happened. Time is no longer the same. 
- You may try it and think it's no big deal. You may try it again and completely change your life, move to India, and follow a guru. You may become a guru. Seriously. Once you go down this path there's no turning back. Even "dabbling" with these is a serious thing. It's not a recreational activity. 
- It's impossible to accurately describe a "trip" but one thing for sure is that after some experience with them in the right environment and under the right guidance you'll know the difference between wisdom and knowledge. Don't use them for a party, don't just watch a movie or party or something. You and one experienced guide is the way to go about this. Not your friends that wanna party and act like guides. No disrespect towards them but based on what you've said tells a lot about them too. If you wanna just feel it get a basic idea and have a good time then they can be sometimes great for that, but that's not the issue you're talking about and doing that can also go very wrong. 

TLDR; I'll say once again. 
- Stay away from this stuff. You're not ready, especially when you say you've stayed away from pretty much anything that can inebraite you. You could literally end up having a psychotic break. If you absolutely have to do something then just smoke some weed and stay home for a while. It's legal there and still has many benefits. Stay away. You're not ready! I'm beggin you man.


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 25, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> -
> 
> 
> Stay away. There is no going back. It's not a recreational drug. It's a tool.
> ...



Funny you should mention that about my friends. I have 4 friends who have been in this world for about 2 decades now. One of them refused to guide me upfront, saying that he isn't the best person to help guide accordingly.
second volunteered enthusiastically, but her husband, also my friend, talked her out of it. Based on their understanding, they are saying that I most likely will have a violent trip, or something else they may not be comfortable with. 
the fourth is the one who is saying that she can guide me, if I REALLY REALLY want to, but she would suggest against it. She has walked several other people through acid and shrooms, and thus, she would prolly be the best person to rely on. 

but, she, too, is seeing it in me that I may not be something she is familiar with. They all have said that prior to going into their first trip, they all had a single narrative in their head. After the trip, they had several narratives happening, all at once. And as per their understanding, I already have several narratives in my head while 100% sober. And though they all say that they are able to keep up with me after the trip as intellectually we are meeting on a lot of different topics, it required them to trip a few times to get here, where as I am already there. 

That is precisely why I am terrifying myself, yet a part of me is also intrigued by it. I dont connect with people as I feel so far away from everyone mentally. I dont seek validation in others, as I know they will never be able to get me. As such, whatever the hell is in my head gets lonely, and is begging for an escape. 

and perhaps my choice of words for recreational use is inaccurate with psychedelics. Though they are doing it on a regular bases (sometimes monthly, sometimes weekly), if I do do it, I just want to try it once. I know it will impact me significantly, and I dont really have much in my current life I want to hold onto. I may have a house that may be the only thing I want to hold onto. Job, friends, family etc, aren't really doing much for me, and i feel like i'm in a rut for everything else. 

Currently, the only thing I am doing in attempts to knock myself out of my head is drinking, and smoking weed. Maybe excessively? I dont know my limits, and dont know what is little or a lot. My partner drinks, and what normally lasts her a month of wine, i finished it within a week. And what lasts her 3-4 months of harder drinks, like tequila, i'm downing within 2 weeks. Haven't blacked out, and haven't really been feeling out of control. Id think I would have been light weight if I just started, but so far, it doens't seem to be the case. My friends are suggesting to slow it down and try enjoying the process by mixing drinks, but i'm not really doing it to enjoy the process. I am doing it to escape my head, and myself. 

and even weed, isn't really doing much to me other than giving me a light buzzed head, but not exactly letting me escape. 

I will be researching more into it, and other methods of just letting go of myself and my brain. Find out all I can control, and ignore what I cant control, and be content with it. 


PS: I really do appreciate all your efforts in this, and your genuine concern. It isn't lost on me, and I know I'm not exactly in the right frame of mind. As such, thank you. Even if it may not mean much coming from a random person online, thank you. You could be doing a million other things, but still taking the time to talk me out of it is really appreciated.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 25, 2020)

What you're describing doesn't sound healthy at all to me. What you need isn't more substances to abuse, it's a therapist. I'm not saying that as an attack, I'm saying that as genuine advice. There's absolutely no shame in seeking professional advice, and if it doesn't help you in the way you need, you can at least say you tried everything available to you before going down a riskier path. You can't simultaneously say "I don't know my limits" and "don't worry, I'm sure this new drug will be exactly what I need". For your own safety, find a different path to relief.


----------



## sleewell (Jun 25, 2020)

drugs should not be an escape. that is a recipe for disaster and ultimately will never work if that is your goal. i fully agree with the above post.

it sounds like you are thinking they will take your mind completely off your problems but what i am saying is they will amplify and make them way worse.


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 25, 2020)

TedEH said:


> What you're describing doesn't sound healthy at all to me. What you need isn't more substances to abuse, it's a therapist. I'm not saying that as an attack, I'm saying that as genuine advice. There's absolutely no shame in seeking professional advice, and if it doesn't help you in the way you need, you can at least say you tried everything available to you before going down a riskier path. You can't simultaneously say "I don't know my limits" and "don't worry, I'm sure this new drug will be exactly what I need". For your own safety, find a different path to relief.



I didn't take that as an attack, and I'm not offended either. 

I did try two different therapists, and they both kind of concluded that being excessively self-aware and in my head isnt a 'bad' thing. And that I need stronger boundries, which will fix things.

Though I do agree with boundries fixing some of the issues I have, I don't think they truely understand my issues with being caged in my head and unable to escape; constantly over thinking and over complicating things. Not exactly anxiety. Or if it is, it's high functioning anxiety as it isn't limiting me from doing my day to day tasks and all. 

It's just leaving me exhausted.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 25, 2020)

That sounds more to me like you need an outlet more than a new vice. It could mean that you need to work on your social life so that you can find someone to listen to, or share in, your experiences - or you need a hobby that lets you funnel whatever is going on in your head out towards some creative outlet. Or maybe you're TOO social, and need to properly control the time you do or don't get to yourself.

The unfortunate thing is that it's not an easy solution. I don't think you're going to find any solution where you're just going to wake up tomorrow and everything is going to suddenly be better than it was. You're going to have to work at it. There are zero drugs, no matter how "eye opening" they might be, that are going to address the root cause of whatever you're going through. (I mean, some drugs specifically do address certain problems, but that's not what we're talking about here.)

I think you'd be surprised at how self-aware some people are, and how often you hear about people "thinking too much" and "being stuck in their heads", etc. The whole social lockdown thing right now certainly isn't doing anyone any favours in that regard right now.

I don't have any great advice, since it sounds like you need in-person advice for something like this - thus the therapist idea. Two is not a lot of opinions, even if they are professional opinions. It might still be worth trying that again.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jun 25, 2020)

soliloquy said:


> I didn't take that as an attack, and I'm not offended either.
> 
> I did try two different therapists, and they both kind of concluded that being excessively self-aware and in my head isnt a 'bad' thing. And that I need stronger boundries, which will fix things.
> 
> ...



I think you need a doctor. or just start off with some drinking and cigs. 
you shouldn't go full blown into psychedelics.

definitely don't do recreational psychedelics because you think it will fix anything.

I think some of the warnings above are a bit overblown...but the basic message is pretty right.


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 25, 2020)

/\ @TedEH you're awesome  thanks for understanding.

And yeah, I do intend to try some more therapy once covid is done. Though therapy places are beginning to open up, since I'm not suicidal, I figure I'll leave them to deal with more dire people first. I can wait. Been in my head for 20+ years. I'm sure I can stay in for a bit longer


----------



## c7spheres (Jun 25, 2020)

soliloquy said:


> Funny you should mention that about my friends. I have 4 friends who have been in this world for about 2 decades now. One of them refused to guide me upfront, saying that he isn't the best person to help guide accordingly.
> second volunteered enthusiastically, but her husband, also my friend, talked her out of it. Based on their understanding, they are saying that I most likely will have a violent trip, or something else they may not be comfortable with.
> the fourth is the one who is saying that she can guide me, if I REALLY REALLY want to, but she would suggest against it. She has walked several other people through acid and shrooms, and thus, she would prolly be the best person to rely on.
> 
> ...



Check out Sadhguru. He has lots of YouTube vids too and can possibly help you. He talks about a bit of everything, even how to stop the mind's chatter. Coincidence?
- Seriously, read up on him, his Wiki page, check him out. You will like. He talks about mental diahrrea : )
https://www.youtube.com/user/sadhguru
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaggi_Vasudev
Watch the entire video. It's a start.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 17, 2020)

TedEH said:


> My personal philosophy is always to address the cause, not the symptoms, whenever possible.


Good god you would make such a shitty American.


----------



## Adieu (Jul 17, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> So during a drug trial, ANYTHING that happens that can't be directly explained gets listed, including random or non-linked events. So if you have a heart attack during the trial and there is no clear evidence (patient history, drugs, etc.) then it gets listed. The paper will list the exact rate of occurrence, but by law the label must list all SE. This is why many trials try to remove subjects from the trial so they don't taint the results. Sometimes they'll fight to have a subject removed so they wont have to list the SE, because patient's will (random/non-linked or otherwise) die during your trial and fuck everything up. But anyways a lot of times these SE are 0.01-0.1% rate... but still if 100k people take that drug you're looking at 10-100 people having that SE.



If it lists:

Weight gain
Loss of libido
Hair loss
Delusions
Drowsiness


....you're GETTING those. Not maybe, but definitely.


PS libido refers to capability moreso than desire unless otherwise noted. All hairloss should be deemed irreversible unless and until amply proven otherwise.


----------



## TedEH (Jul 17, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> Good god you would make such a shitty American.


Is that an insult or a compliment? I'd like to think it's a bit of both.


----------



## Boofchuck (Jul 17, 2020)

As a proponent of psychedelics, I would like to agree with what c7spheres said and to add that a positive psychedelic experience can become a challenge once things become normal again. The real healing that comes from psychedelics happens after the experience is over through integration and conscious work. They can help show the way but it requires real work once the trip is over. So having a support system and a tools for integrating the experience into your life in a healing way is critical. 

Do research and some soul seeking. You'll know if it's the right thing.

Please remember the following:

Do it only with experienced people you trust, in a safe and designated environment, set ground rules, set intentions, and be open. 

If you choose to do them, know that you can change your mind and back out before taking them if you do not feel ready. 

Sobriety is often the most difficult trip. Good luck with your healing.


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 17, 2020)

Boofchuck said:


> Sobriety is often the most difficult trip. Good luck with your healing.



Hot damn that is deep. Do you mind if I borrow it and put it on some t-shirts?


----------



## Boofchuck (Jul 17, 2020)

jaxadam said:


> Hot damn that is deep. Do you mind if I borrow it and put it on some t-shirts?


Let me check with my sister since she's the one who told me that haha. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Boofchuck (Jul 18, 2020)

jaxadam said:


> Hot damn that is deep. Do you mind if I borrow it and put it on some t-shirts?


Go for it! Feel free to send me one haha.


----------



## Humbuck (Jul 19, 2020)

soliloquy said:


> I didn't take that as an attack, and I'm not offended either.
> 
> I did try two different therapists, and they both kind of concluded that being excessively self-aware and in my head isnt a 'bad' thing. And that I need stronger boundries, which will fix things.
> 
> ...


Honestly man, you need to get heavily into the outdoors! It's s really good direction to go. Get a Kayak or a mountain bike. Take up fishing or even spearfishing! The outdoors is a cure all for many. Has worked wonders for me!


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 28, 2020)

Tomorrow I'm going to start volumetric microdosing. A few days ago I prepared a 10% solution in diluted water, I have a 5ml syringe to measure out 1ml doses=10ul microdose. I don't expect any noticeable effects at this level but I'm starting on my day off just to be sure. I'll start with 10ul and increase as needed, I usually need more of these things than the average person but I'm doing science here. If anyone else has any experiences with this I'd love to hear it.

To additionally relate to the topic, I'm a little over two months sober from alcohol after a relapse this winter. I've been avoiding psychs completely for a while due to unhealthy state of mind, I've done a lot of work on myself recently and I think this will be exactly the ticket for me. I've benefitted greatly from them in the past, but my state of mind always dictates the extent of those benefits, and also the extent of any negativity I experience. I'm healthier mentally now than I've been in a while, certainly since before the last time I foolishly took psychs.


----------



## oldbulllee (Jan 5, 2021)

s


wheresthefbomb said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to start volumetric microdosing. A few days ago I prepared a 10% solution in diluted water, I have a 5ml syringe to measure out 1ml doses=10ul microdose. I don't expect any noticeable effects at this level but I'm starting on my day off just to be sure. I'll start with 10ul and increase as needed, I usually need more of these things than the average person but I'm doing science here. If anyone else has any experiences with this I'd love to hear it.
> 
> To additionally relate to the topic, I'm a little over two months sober from alcohol after a relapse this winter. I've been avoiding psychs completely for a while due to unhealthy state of mind, I've done a lot of work on myself recently and I think this will be exactly the ticket for me. I've benefitted greatly from them in the past, but my state of mind always dictates the extent of those benefits, and also the extent of any negativity I experience. I'm healthier mentally now than I've been in a while, certainly since before the last time I foolishly took psychs.


sorry if i missed it, but microdosing with what?


----------



## devastone (Jan 18, 2021)

Humbuck said:


> Honestly man, you need to get heavily into the outdoors! It's s really good direction to go. Get a Kayak or a mountain bike. Take up fishing or even spearfishing! The outdoors is a cure all for many. Has worked wonders for me!



Just reading through this in some downtime. I've never tried psychedelics, and probably shouldn't knowing my personality, mj used to seriously mess me up. But, @soliloquy I second Humbuck's post, I don't know your current activity levels sounds like you need to push your body some and the your head will follow. My thing is mountain biking, I feel different after a good ride, sometimes I have trouble talking myself into going, especially in the winter (been a while, I really need to get out), but I don't think I've ever gotten back from one and regretted it, in fact quite the opposite, and it (any hard physical, dopamine increasing activity) does change your brain.


----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron (Jan 18, 2021)

I stopped drinking alcohol shortly after the spring pandemic lockdown, and no longer have a taste for it. Regardless, i still enjoy coffee and pot. I feel as though booze was enhancing my anxiety, whereas a good pot-2-coffee ratio keeps my mind balanced and alert.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 28, 2021)

ResistentialAssultSquadron said:


> I stopped drinking alcohol shortly after the spring pandemic lockdown, and no longer have a taste for it. Regardless, i still enjoy coffee and pot. I feel as though booze was enhancing my anxiety, whereas a good pot-2-coffee ratio keeps my mind balanced and alert.



Good for you being aware of your body and actually listening. It's difficult but necessary to take an honest look at our relationships with intoxicants.

I'll be a year sober (from alcohol) May 12. I was a couple years sober and relapsed heavily a few months before pandemic started. 

Cannabis daily. I would never have quit cigs or alcohol otherwise, and that's the truth. I took a break from cannabis last fall after I caught myself chain smoking joints at a bonfire. Never quite got to that point before or since. Life is tough sometimes.


----------

